# Safe, unadulterated olive oil brands?



## rayo de sol (Sep 28, 2006)

Has anyone figured out a good brand of extra virgin olive oil yet?

I'm starting to really miss olive oil. I haven't had any since The olive oil conspiracy thread. Now that the warm weather is here I really want to make my black bean salad and my quinoa salad, both of which feature extra virgin olive oil.

Does anyone know of any real olive oil out there that is 100% olive?







:


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I like Spectrum extra virgen myself. But I really have no way of knowing (and tbh neither do you or anyone else) if its "unadulterated" and "really" olive oil







But it sure tastes good!!


----------



## EdenLove (Apr 11, 2008)

I read a little bit of that older thread about the adulterated olive oil, but I feel like that has to mostly apply to the lesser-quality oils out there. If you can find an olive oil that says all these things, I think you're golden:

Organic
Extra Virgin
First Cold Pressed (not just cold pressed)

We buy our olive oil from Whole Foods, and just get whatever the cheapest one is that meets these criteria (still pretty expensive) - But it's so worth it. A few good brands: Bariani (these guys also stone-crush the olives, which is the very traditional, very high-quality way of extracting the olive oil - it is also unfiltered), Lucini is a good one, Lapas (we just got this one), Zoe, and there's this other brand with a dove on the front that I can't remember the name...

I think you can also really tell by taste (although that does require opening the bottle.) But many finer-quality olive oils really have a spicier kind of taste - canola oil definitely doesn't taste like that! Also - on the other thread they were talking about the color and the oils having dyes, etc. I think that esp. if the oil is unfiltered, it will have a darker, greener color.

Anyway, hope this was helpful! Good luck!


----------



## catnip (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.olindaridge.com/

This is what I buy. I've talked to the growers at the farmer's market.


----------



## tjsmama (Jun 15, 2007)

I bought some Newman's Own organic extra-virgin and tried the refrigerator test and it passed (it was solidifying within an hour or two). I've been happy with it so far, tastes great! Not super expensive, I think it was $9.99 for a decent sized bottle.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EdenLove* 
If you can find an olive oil that says all these things, I think you're golden:

Organic
Extra Virgin
First Cold Pressed (not just cold pressed)


Napa Valley meets all those requirements


----------



## CharlieBrown (Jan 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EdenLove* 
I read a little bit of that older thread about the adulterated olive oil, but I feel like that has to mostly apply to the lesser-quality oils out there. If you can find an olive oil that says all these things, I think you're golden:

Organic
Extra Virgin
First Cold Pressed (not just cold pressed)

We buy our olive oil from Whole Foods, and just get whatever the cheapest one is that meets these criteria (still pretty expensive) - But it's so worth it. A few good brands: Bariani (these guys also stone-crush the olives, which is the very traditional, very high-quality way of extracting the olive oil - it is also unfiltered)

I buy Bariani direct from the company.


----------



## avendesora (Sep 23, 2004)

I buy Zoe through my organic coop.

Aven


----------



## mimid (Dec 29, 2004)

Adam's Ranch


----------



## Pogonia (Jan 29, 2007)

Colavita passed the refridgerator test.


----------



## carfreemama (Jun 13, 2007)

I discovered, and now sell as a volunteer, Zatoun Fair Trade extra-virgin olive oil from Palestine.

It doesn't actually say "organic," but fair trade absolutely trumps that for me. You can read about their story at www.zatoun.com (don't know how to do links, or if it does it automatically)! It's $16 for 750 mL. Don't know who sells it outside of Maritime Canada, where I live; but it's gaining in popularity.

It tastes absolutely gorgeous and every one of the people I've sold it to are repeat customers.

They sell awesome olive oil soap, too.


----------



## rayo de sol (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks everybody for the suggestions of good olive oil brands!







If anyone thinks of more good brands, let me know! Thanks!


----------



## antorera (May 7, 2008)

Hi,

You shouldn't shy away from olive oil altogether. Look into domestically produced EXTRA VIRGIN olive oil. There is a whole bunch of high quality products 100% made in California. I'm one of the owners of the Olinda Ridge Olive Company, mentioned by catnip in this thread (thanks!). Just know what to look for. For instance, look for products certified by the California Olive Oil Council (visit the site for more information on their certification processes). See also the California Olive Oil council response to the New Yorker article.

Olinda Ridge is certified by COOC and we also have organic extra virgin olive oil that has additional annual certification processes by the Certified California Organic Farmer's organization. We are proud to be among the superb olive oils handcrafted with care and integrity that has bloomed in California.

Enjoy!
Antonella


----------

